# REW - signal OK but now plots



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

I'm using REW (both version 4&5 have this problem) with Win7 64bit, latest Java installed. I have MOTU 2408mk3 (with 424 PCI controller) and have huge problem. I do the calibration without problems - I see signals on meters, I hear the sweeps and everything sounds ok but I get absolutely no plots and waterfall - when I complete measurements (meters are saying there is plenty of signal) - I get empty plot of response and after generating waterfall I get only black stripes on the bottom and no results.

Any thoughts?
Kris


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Kris!

Can you post a graph? That way we don’t have to guess what you’re seeing.

Getting Graphs Ready to Post
Posting A Graph

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

, I left my studio and wont be there up to monday 

I can surely post images however - there is simply no lines on it (I mean no measurements). Simply empty - like there was no signal.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

It might be nice to see the graphs, even if they appear empty to you, something might be obvious to others from the SPL and Impulse graphs. 

Also helpful might be a screenshot of the Preferences -> Soundcard when you did the Check Levels, just to see what those values are.

Bill


----------



## Kenneth R. (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if your input is muted, or if you'd accidentally selected a different input than the one that you calibrated with. You'd hear the outgoing sweep signal, but you wouldn't capture the result.


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

Kenneth R. said:


> I wonder if your input is muted, or if you'd accidentally selected a different input than the one that you calibrated with. You'd hear the outgoing sweep signal, but you wouldn't capture the result.



Hi, sorry for late response - christmas and that stuff. Anyway there is my plot (waterfall):







any thoughts?

Kenneth - no - as I wrote in previous posts I have signal on input meters!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

When you say you see signals on meters do you mean the REW meters or some other meters? You need WDM drivers for Java to access the soundcard, and you may get better results installing the 32-bit Java rather than 64-bit.


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

I mean: I see signal on every stage of my setup, so I have it: on preamp, on MOTU input meter, on REW input meters as well.

I will try Java 32bit.

WDM? hmm... I don't know if I have WDM drivers, however MOTU works perfectly with my windows (I dont think windows use ASIO?)


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

nope - doesn't work.

I installed 32bit java. still the same effect  this little lines on the bottom instead of waterfall and no freq response graph as well (still have the signal on the REW input meters and hear the output )


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

OK - I have other interface to test - TC Konnekt Live.

situation is the same, which IS!! strange. I do the calibration procedure and I HAVE the plot of calibrated input - but as soon as I start measurements - no plots (signals present) 

seems like program bug - since I can do calibration but no measurements!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you go through the SPL meter calibration step? REW needs that to draw lines at sensible levels, without it the response may simply be off the bottom or top of the graph, but you should be able to see that by the values shown in the graph legend area when moving the cursor within the measurement range. You don't actually need to have an SPL meter to do the calibration, just go through the motions and tell REW the level you are hearing is 75dB.


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

surely - I did every step of calibration including SPL (I have SPL meter). 

Looks like some software problem - two different interfaces and the same problem...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you attach one of the mdat files, please?


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

this is one of test measurements (noisy environment but shows situation).

View attachment signalOK-noplot.mdat


Thanks,
Kris


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, same problem another user had. The next REW beta will be able to open and correct the files, but in the meantime you need to use the "Delete preferences and shut down" option in the preferences menu, then restart REW. You will need to redo your SPL calibration, but will then be able to make new measurements.

On the file you attached the soundcard cal appeared to have a room measurement trace in it, was that deliberate? It certainly wasn't a valid soundcard cal result...


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

OK - thanks to Your help I managed to make measurements  (I also downloaded the newest release of REW and works with MOTU PCI well!). Thank You once more, since I'm now completely rearranging my studio, build new studio-table and stands for monitors so I wanted to adjust everything .

Now I will try to force my mac with TC konnekt to work with REW.


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

Took some time to completely change everything - I made a new desk in the control room (shown on the first pic) and made new measurements. Effect is below. Look quite good.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, and so does the studio!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## masterofphysical (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks  It's not finished yet - I need to make some more rearrangements since room is all white (ecophone on the walls) and that doesnt look very "studioish". I will put some nice lamps to make more ambient light and darken it a little bit. Will post pics when ready!


----------

